# Chris Mccormick Anyone heard of him?



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone had any dealings with Chris mccormick, Cool collections , an E bay seller, I Pre ordered a Neca Captain America Sept 2012 due to ship Jan, Early feb this year . That mother****** wont reply to any of my E Mails leading me to believe i have been scammed. I paid through Paypal, but both Paypal and E bay only offer 45 days protection, not much good for pre ordered items. i learned my lesson i will never Pre order on E bay again. I would not mind so much, but the figure was for my very sick sons birthday. not sure how i am going to face that little boy on march 20. Thanks a lot mr Mccormick


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Make sure you blast him on EBay and check with your credit card company, they should cover the transaction. Sadly either way the S.O.B. will end up with your $, but maybe so will you.

Best of luck!

Tib


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It may not be of any consolation but there are a ton of the figures on eBay now. You could buy another one while you sort this mess out.

I couldn't even find the seller, although maybe I wasn't searching properly.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

You're out of your money, but if it'll make you feel less screwed, keep in mind that people die, or at least become incapacitated.

Think about it - if this guy is gone, who's going to respond to your emails?

I've thought about this before when people have seemed to have fallen off of the internet permanently.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tim Casey said:


> You're out of your money, but if it'll make you feel less screwed, keep in mind that people die, or at least become incapacitated.
> 
> Think about it - if this guy is gone, who's going to respond to your emails?
> 
> I've thought about this before when people have seemed to have fallen off of the internet permanently.


So true... one of the long time posters here, Starlord, seemingly dropped out of sight in January. Turns out he was a victim of a pedestrian hit and run and is now permanently disabled and requiring care.

I bought some kits on eBay once a few years back from a guy that lived fairly close to me. The next day or so his house was badly damaged by Hurricane Charley. I also sold a kit to someone in Alaska who, in the time between buying the kit, and me mailing it, died. I ultimately got that kit back.


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back guys, i guess you win some you loose some. unfortunatly i used a visa debit card which only covers you for 120 days. Its been a long time. since i complained to E bay and paypal with absolutley no responce from either of them whatsoever, i think i sent maybe 7 or 8 e mails to both of them. I doubt if they are bothered I wonder how many other people they have ignored once the 45 days for making a complaint have passed


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention i am a british guy living in the Philippines, some what down on my luck , Financialy i am not to solvent at present , so buying another of these figures is not an option, next time i will read every milmetre of that fine print. Lesson learned, the hard way


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Can you put up a listing from this guy? I can't find anything from him.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

If you have an address or any way of locating him, contact the law enforcement agency that has jurisdiction of his homestead and tell them your problem. They in turn will follow it up and get back to you. Consumer fraud is still a crime in the U.S. and when there is evidence that it has occured, they do prosecute (slowly but surely). And you will also discover if Chris McCormick has been incapacitated in some way or another and let you know that as well.
Good luck; I've been gyped myself (by bidding too much money for a piece of crap).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> So true... one of the long time posters here, Starlord, seemingly dropped out of sight in January. Turns out he was a victim of a pedestrian hit and run and is now permanently disabled and requiring care.
> .


Any update on Starlord?
This is the first I'm hearing of this...

Sorry for going OT...
Just saw this.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=389515
Mcdee


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

E Bay and Paypal have cut off all communication with me. I cant find this guy on E Bay anymore, maybe he is lying low for a while, i did a search for him in the E Bay search for a member, and yes he is still a member of E bay, but E bay will not give me any personal details because i am not a recent customer with him. I have come up against a brick wall with both E bay and paypal, Bye the way for all who dont know Paypal is owned by E bay . E bay obviously does not give a shit as this guy is still a member. also if this guy is dead as suggested, unless this guy had no family , friends or work companions, then i find it strange i have not heard from somebody, unless everybody he knew has no morals or sense of decency. if E bay would give me information on this guy i would report him to his local authorities. on One of E bays feedback pages i wrote a scathing review of how they have handled this matter. Guess what , i recieved an E Mail from them saying they could not put my comments on there feedback page. What a surprise. There response to my review was very quick . But responce to my attual complaint ,zero. So once again Do not pre order anything on E bay if it is going to take over 45 days to arrive.


----------



## lcuny (Mar 11, 2013)

I can only regret, can not help you.In the process of commercial transactions, some businesses will always money under various names Area.I hope people will learn a lesson, to avoid the event of another such situation.My collection of cars almost all my friends.I'm glad our friendship allows us to avoid such a situation


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I once lost a total of $300 on a similar transaction. I agree on the advice not to pre-order anything on ebay anymore.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Unobtainium.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

First,this post does not belong here,second it has run it's course.We all have made errors in judgement.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I got ripped off by a dealer in Florida once. The guy did in fact pass away but long after this transaction. For what it's worth you can file a complaint through here:
http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx

Or as suggested earlier contact the local authorities.
I tried both and it got me 2 things: Jack and Squat. You may just have to roll over on this one.

If you have visability to his feedback, read the trend. Was it flowing along ok and then all of a sudden a bunch of negative feedbacks?
That would indeed indicate something may have happened to the guy
OR - if you see feedback posted on a transaction well AFTER yours, then you know you're getting boned
Good luck


----------

